# Axolotl shortage



## Tigerlily (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone has some clear information on what's going on with the axolotl shortage at the moment. I'm in Qld so with the temperature requirements I understand they wouldn't be as common as say down in Vic, but last year you could pretty much walk into a petshop and at least see a few. Now there aren't any for sale, same problem in places like Adelaide and the best explanation a pet shop guy could give me was "yeah we're not getting them in anymore because there's some sort of disease going around."

Can anyone validate this?? I really want an axie but they're like unicorns right now!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 1, 2014)

I head the Aquarium department at work, I have been told 2 different stories. A) (first supplier)There was a problem with quarantine. B)The other supplier told me that their competition had a disease go through their stock and wiped a lot of them out. Their (second supplier)Axolotl's will be ready in 3-4 weeks, I am in QLD. The first supplier is very tight lipped and wont give me even an approx date? this info was updated for me today as Monday's are when I order for the shop and I have been chasing them for well over 6 months.


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow I got really lucky didn't I!? I wasn't expecting such an insider's view, thanks so much for the info... Yes they really have been tight lipped, the guy at the petshop was so reluctant to talk about it with me which made me even more curious. 

Fantastic to know they'll be in again soon though! May I ask whereabouts in Qld your store is located?


----------



## PythonLegs (Apr 1, 2014)

Heaps around further north, city farmers stores have them, pet city...must be a gold coast thing.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Tigerlily said:


> Oh wow I got really lucky didn't I!? I wasn't expecting such an insider's view, thanks so much for the info... Yes they really have been tight lipped, the guy at the petshop was so reluctant to talk about it with me which made me even more curious.
> 
> Fantastic to know they'll be in again soon though! May I ask whereabouts in Qld your store is located?


Oh we are far West, I am not certain about Pythonlegs's information? City Farmers may have a different supplier than the majority of Pet/Aquarium stores? I know some stores use local supplier's(backyard breeders) for different fish/aquatic critters. I did do a few searches to try and source them awhile ago, but then didn't bother because of the info I received. I can only go on what I was told and the fact I have not been able to get them in for well over 6 months


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 1, 2014)

Heading over to one of my suppliers on Thursday, I will have a chat and see what they say about it at this end.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 2, 2014)

I read something recently....errr....(looking looking)....here!! Just recently. Might help answer a few Q's 

VIDEO: Scientists battle to save Mexico's axolotl from extinction | TeleManagement


----------



## butters (Apr 2, 2014)

Which supplier do you use? Pm me if you want. 
The vast majority of axolotls come from a single breeder who supplies wholesalers only.
They cannot be imported.


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 2, 2014)

Interesting to hear all these different scenarios!
[MENTION=443]moosenoose[/MENTION] I don't think that explains much about the lack of captive axolotls in Australia, but yeah it's very sad  I think I read somewhere that they might be able to repopulate them in the near future though


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah my supplier here in Sydney said the same thing basically. A bacterial infection wiped out a whole stack of axolotls in Australia. A private breeder in NSW is currently supplying them but with only black or olive and at an inflated price of course. Hope this helps


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2014)

AUSHERP said:


> Yeah my supplier here in Sydney said the same thing basically. A bacterial infection wiped out a whole stack of axolotls in Australia. A private breeder in NSW is currently supplying them but with only black or olive and at an inflated price of course. Hope this helps


I will have access to Gold's, Black's, Olive's and white's(maybe) in around 3-4 weeks from my supplier(so I have been told) Luckily for us I have been badgering them so much I have first available lol


----------



## geckodan (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a large single gold male if you are interested. His tank has been reused so he is living in one of the disused indoor turtle ponds but it will be getting populated very soon so he'll need to go (no charge - he just needs a good home)


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 21, 2014)

[MENTION=884]geckodan[/MENTION], sorry for the late reply! Thank you so much for your offer but I really had my heart set on a white one like I used to have as a kid... I would still love to take him if I could, but I'm getting another snake this/next week so getting three new pets would really not go down very well in my household  Hope you find a great home for him soon, I'm sure there are swarms of people looking for them right now...
[MENTION=6886]AUSHERP[/MENTION] yes that does help, thanks for the info! I actually did call a bunch of petshops/aquariums and they all did the "Yup I'm pretty sure I can get em, let me call my supplier and get back to you" thing, and every single one of them called me back to say they still couldn't get any.

Very sad, I wonder what kind of bacterial infection it was and how it could have killed so many so fast... I always thought they were hardy little guys...


----------

